# Bild Problem in exportierter RCP Anwendung



## Kons (5. Dez 2009)

Also:

Ich hab eine RCP Anwendung geschrieben.
Solange ich sie aus Eclipse heraus starte, funktioniert alles.
Nach dem exportieren klappt aber nichts mehr, wo Bilder mit ihm Spiel sind.
Ich bekomme eine NullPointerException.

Die Bilder rufe ich über:


```
public static Image getImage(String path) {
		return imageDescriptorFromPlugin(PLUGIN_ID, path).createImage();
	}
```
Innerhalb meines Activators ab.

In der Plugin.xml ist icons für den Build ausgewählt...

Die build.properties sieht so aus:


```
source.. = src/
output.. = bin/
bin.includes = META-INF/,\
               .,\
               plugin.xml,\
               icons/
```

Weiß einer was ich falsch mache??


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2009)

Schon mal die jar entpackt und geschaut ob die Bilder auch wirklich da sind?


----------



## Kons (6. Dez 2009)

Ja, die Bilder sind drin...

Die Ordnerstruktur ist wie folgt (in den jars)

-de... <- meine Class dateien und so
-icons
-META-INF
-plugin.xml


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2009)

Dann gibt es eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit:
Du hast ein Windowssystem. In Windows Dateisystemen spielt Groß-/Kleinschreibung keine Rolle, in jars allerdings schon. Ergo: Beim übergebenen Pfad ist die Groß-/Kleinschreibung falsch.


----------



## Kons (6. Dez 2009)

Seufz...
Hab ich grad überprüft... Groß und Kleinschreibung ist richtig... hab nur kleinbuchstaben verwendet und so ists auch in der Jar gespeichert.


----------



## Kons (6. Dez 2009)

Habe die Projekte in ein neues Workspace migriert, alle Bilder neu eingefügt und dann neu gebaut und deployt.
Nun funktioniert alles... warum weiß ich nicht, dennoch danke für die Hilfe.


----------

